# Swine flu vaccination



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi,
I read yesterday on the doH website that pregnant women are advised this year to have the seasonal flu vaccine (which includes the swine flu vaccine). I am keen to avoid a nasty bout of flu while I am pregnant, and am also very aware of a colleague of mine who died aged 28 2 days after giving birth due to complications that arose directly as a result of contracting swine flu in hospital (she had been completely healthy with no underlying health problems - was just very pregnant.)

So I went along to my Gp's surgery today to be told that they don't recommend it until you are at least 5 months pregnant. I haven't heard this before. Is this true? (not that I don't have a lot of faith in my Gp's surgery or anything....  )

I won't be 5 months until the end of february when I'm expecting the worst of the flu to be dying out by then. I'm worried about being left unprotected between now and then. What do you think?

Thanks,
Joanna


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I've not heard that one either. Where did they get that from?

The data sheets for both brands of seasonal flu vaccine this year are saying that it can be used from the end of the 1st trimester. Last year they were saying all pregnant women regardless of the stage of pregnancy. It is still recommended that pregnant women in high risk groups such as asthmatics have it immediately regardless of the stage of pregnancy.

I heard today from the hospital virologists via my ward consultant that there has been a little antigenic drift and this year's H1N1 is slightly different. Even if you had the vaccine last year you should have it again this year.

H1 N1 is back - we have started seeing the first cases coming into the hospital this week.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Hazel,

I think the 5 month thing is my surgery trying to save money - they are absolutely useless.

Anyway, I'm not prepared to take the risk and have spoken to a different local surgery who have said i should definitely have it and will do it for £10, so I'm going with that.

Thanks for your help,
Joanna


----------

